# Little Machine Shop Die Holder on Sale!!



## BSea (Jun 26, 2013)

This week the special is the Die Holder for a morse taper 2 tailstock.  I couldn't do without mine.

Special of the Week - LittleMachineShop.com


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 26, 2013)

They say you can make pens without one of these, I wouldn't want to. I'm glad I have one.


----------



## Penultimate (Jun 28, 2013)

I just bought one and an MT2 tap guide.


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 7, 2013)

I received my tap guide and die holder Friday. They are both well made. I used the tap guide last night it worked great.


----------

